# Is it ok to put Lcd tv on stand buy mode all night or do I need to power off ?



## nvrmndryo (Aug 30, 2011)

I sleep while watching movies on my LCD TV , which is 10ft far from me . So while sleeping I just switch off monitor by Remote . I do it every night , some ppl told me not to do this.It will affect Lcd power ic or sumthing like that.so should I switch off my lcd by main switch or remote off is fine ?


----------



## Sarath (Aug 30, 2011)

Almost everyone just switches it off and puts it on stand by. Do remember that devices can consume upto 10% of their peak consumption in stand by mode also.

So if you want to save on your bills then you can pull the plug (switch the outlet off).


BTW: In many countries there are no switches for power outlets. So 80% of the world put them on stand by


----------



## nvrmndryo (Aug 30, 2011)

no issue of power consumption . I m asking will it destroy my lcd now or future ? coz i have 1 year warranty so if anything happens its fine now but if future there is no warranty !!


----------



## asingh (Aug 30, 2011)

^^
No worries. You can.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Aug 31, 2011)

thts gud then .

& second q. I have connected my center channel near lcd screen , does it effect on screen?


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 31, 2011)

I think it would rather be otherwise. Standby mode is better.It will decrease the components expansion on account of heating and cooling from TV.
 Like the harddrive.Running PC 24/7 makes it last longer.
  Is it significant ? 
  No! Rather a Resounding No.

  The Difference is too negligible to bother. 

  About the speaker thing.
 Go Ahead,even if the speakers are no magnetically shielded it wouldn't affect as plasma/lcd remain unaffected.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 31, 2011)

nvrmndryo said:


> no issue of power consumption . I m asking will it destroy my lcd now or future ? coz i have 1 year warranty so if anything happens its fine now but if future there is no warranty !!



well its recommended always to switch off devices from main switch
1.to save electricity bills
2.to save earth & save power


but its OK for LCD to be on standby


----------



## PraKs (Aug 31, 2011)

Be Kind to earth, Save power, Save earth.

Standby LCD also consumes power.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 1, 2011)

^^ Therapeutically that sounds good, but practically almost all of us have same issue, who cares?
P.S. excuse the expression in this post.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 1, 2011)

I switch off my LCD monitor by the off button below the monitor.
Will it still consume power?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 1, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I switch off my LCD monitor by the off button below the monitor.
> Will it still consume power?


Less than a Watt.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 1, 2011)

Less than a Watt per how many hours?
Its important now to be considerate about power usage, since Tariff rates for Electricity have just been revised!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 1, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Less than a Watt per how many hours?
> Its important now to be considerate about power usage, since Tariff rates for Electricity have just been revised!


1W means it takes up 1Whr energy every hour.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow! That looks heavy!
Btw this is why I am worried: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/random-ne...pto-22-cm-justifies-increase.html#post1486851


----------

